# In tanti anni di carriera sono sempre stata una persona equa



## Dulcinea

Ciao a tutti, 
ho sentito qualche giorno fa questa frase:

In tanti anni di carriera sono sempre stata una persona equa.

Mi suonava strana perché a pronunciarla era un uomo. Secondo voi è corretto accordare il participio 'stata' a 'persona' e non al soggetto?


----------



## marco.cur

Persona indica sia un soggetto femminile che un soggetto maschile, ma grammaticalmente è femminile. Tu come diresti? Una persona equo ti suonerebbe bene?


----------



## effeundici

Ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe: _una persona equo_? 

Casomai doveva dire: _sono stat*O* una persona equa._

Ciao


----------



## Dulcinea

No, appunto, il mio dubbio era proprio su *stata *e tu confermi che è errore.


----------



## matoupaschat

Però, secondo Serianni (UTET 1989 - XI,369) :
*369. *Tuttora oscillante è l'accordo del participio passato di essere o di un verbo copulativocol soggetto (caso più frequente) oppure col nome del predicato (o col complemento predicativo). ​Comunque, in tutti gli esempi da lui citati, e che non riporto, il soggetto è sempre espresso e non è mai una persona .
Qualcuno ha dei commenti da esprimere o altre fonti da citare ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me non è errore, anche se suona meglio "stato". Non sempre scagliere l'opzione meno frequente equivale a errore.


----------



## effeundici

matoupaschat said:


> Però, secondo Serianni (UTET 1989 - XI,369) :
> *369. *Tuttora oscillante è l'accordo del participio passato di essere o di un verbo copulativocol soggetto (caso più frequente) oppure col nome del predicato (o col complemento predicativo). ​Comunque, in tutti gli esempi da lui citati, e che non riporto, il soggetto è sempre espresso e non è mai una persona .
> Qualcuno ha dei commenti da esprimere o altre fonti da citare ?


 
Io ho un commento.

*Sono stata una persona equa* per me non si può sentire se a dirlo è un uomo.


----------



## matoupaschat

... neanche puoi essere sicuro che a scriverlo è una donna  .


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

Può essere una persona con sesso indefinito.


----------



## marco.cur

Il soggetto è la persona (io in qualità di persona), quindi si può dire anche "sono stata una persona", a prescindere dal sesso.


----------



## DavideV

marco.cur said:


> Il soggetto è la persona (io in qualità di persona)


No. Il soggetto è sottinteso, la frase sarebbe:

"In tanti anni di carriera [io] sono sempre stata una persona equa"

...io, comunque, accorderei col soggetto quindi scriverei "stato".


----------



## marco.cur

Il soggetto è io, come ho detto. Io grammaticalmente non è nè maschile nè femminile, prende il genere di chi parla, e se chi parla è una persona il soggetto è femminile, se chi parla è Pinco Pallino il soggetto è maschile.

Per cui, pur preferendo personalmene la dicitura "sono stato", non ritengo sbagliata la dicitura "sono stata".


----------



## Dulcinea

Il parlante era un professorone nutrizionista, non so se fosse uomo, ma vi assicuro che lo sembrava.


----------



## marco.cur

Naturalmente parlavo di genere, maschile o femminile, dal punto di vista grammaticale, visto che "persona", pur grammaticalmente di genere femminile, prescinde dal sesso.
Se il parlante dice "sono stata una persona ...", è evidente che in quel momento si sta identificando in una persona, quindi il soggetto è io=persona.

Comunque, parlando in terza persona si direbbe "questa persona (lui) è stata sempre una persona equa", non "questa persona è stato sempre una persona equa".


----------



## Magnusson

matoupaschat said:


> Però, secondo Serianni (UTET 1989 - XI,369) :*369. *Tuttora oscillante è l'accordo del participio passato di essere o di un verbo copulativocol soggetto (caso più frequente) oppure col nome del predicato (o col complemento predicativo). ​Comunque, in tutti gli esempi da lui citati, e che non riporto, il soggetto è sempre espresso e non è mai una persona .
> Qualcuno ha dei commenti da esprimere o altre fonti da citare ?


Non ho modo di leggere il Serianni, ma qui non si tratta di participio passato del verbo essere, si tratta dell'indicativo passato prossimo.
Dico la mia: se chi pronuncia la frase dice *stata* mi aspetto che sia di sesso femminile; il contrario se dice *stato*.


----------



## Magnusson

marco.cur said:


> Naturalmente parlavo di genere, maschile o femminile, dal punto di vista grammaticale, visto che "persona", pur grammaticalmente di genere femminile, prescinde dal sesso.
> Se il parlante dice "sono stata una persona ...", è evidente che in quel momento si sta identificando in una persona, quindi il soggetto è io=persona.
> 
> Comunque, parlando in terza persona si direbbe "questa persona (lui) è stata sempre una persona equa", non "questa persona è stato sempre una persona equa".


Credo che qui "una persona" sia il complemento predicativo del soggetto e che il soggetto sia comunque "io", anche se sottinteso. Lo si evince dal fatto che chi pronuncia la frase ha l'evidente intenzione di distinguere se stesso (il proprio "io") dalle altre persone per la propria equità, che evidentemente ritiene che gli altri possiedano in misura minore.


----------



## matoupaschat

Magnusson said:


> Non ho modo di leggere il Serianni, ma qui non si tratta di participio passato del verbo essere, si tratta dell'indicativo passato prossimo..


Ecco il brano completo . Fa parte del capitolo XI intitolato "Il verbo" . Neanche qui si tratta del semplice participio passato, bensí del verbo coniugato .
*369. *Tuttora oscillante è l'accordo del participio passato di essere o di un verbo copulativo col soggetto (caso più frequente) oppure col nome del predicato (o col complemento predicativo). 
- a) Accordo col soggetto: "il suo _ritorno_ è _stato_ una piacevole sorpresa"; "intanto la _braciuola_ [...] era _doventata _un carbone che non la volle neanche il gatto" (Nieri); "lo Hamilton [...] pensava che gli _Stati Uniti_ non avrebbero avuto un futuro qualora fossero _restati _un paese unicamente agricolo" (Spini, _Disegno storico_, III 37) 
- b) Accordo col nome del predicato (o col complemento predicativo): "l'evasione individuale del prigioniero di guerra non è _considerato un reato_" (Novissimo Digesto Italiano, XIII 849); "il Consiglio dei Ministri è diventata una sede [...] di mera ratifica o presa d'atto" ("La Repubblica", 31.8.1986, 5); "i due gol in quattro minuti sono stata una mazzata da KO" ("Corriere dello Sport-Stadio, 10.11.1986, 9).
- Analoga oscillazione anche nei verbi pronominali, in cui il participio può accordarsi col soggetto ("[gli uomini] si riunivano in crocchi, senza essersi _dati_ l'intesa" Manzoni, _I Promessi Sposi_, XII 16), oppure col complemento oggetto (ancora un esempio manzoniano: altri passeggieri s'eran _fatta una strada_ ne' campi" XI 52).​


Magnusson said:


> Dico la mia: se chi pronuncia la frase dice *stata* mi aspetto che sia di sesso femminile; il contrario se dice *stato*.


 
Credo che siamo tutti d'accordo . Comunque, la forma accordata con il nome del predicato (o con il complemento predicativo) non è da respingere come agrammaticale .


----------

